# كيفية تجهيز مستشفى للنساء والولاده متكونه من 30 سرير



## sh_elshnawy (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

يا جماعة انا عندى فكرة متواضعه ياريت تعجبكم ! . عايزين نكلم على تجهيز المستشفيات مثلا كيفية تجهيز مستشفى للنساء والولاده متكونه من 30 سرير؟ 

1- الاقسام الموجودة فى هده المستشفى
2- الاجهزة الطبية المستخدمه فى كل قسم
3-خصائص الاجهزة الطبية المستخدمة
.
.
.

وممكن نكرر الموضوع ده على قسم اخر او مستشفى صغيرة !!

انا مستنى الردود وياريت الكل يشارك بحيث فى الاخر يكون عندنا مستشفى كامله تكون ملكنا !!!! :12:


شكرا ليكم​


----------



## قانعة (12 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
فكرة جميلة
الاقسام على حسب معلوماتي
1-قسم الطوارئ
2-قسم الردهات
3-قسم العمليات
4-قسم صالات الولادة/عناية بعد الولادة
5-قسم العناية المركزة
6-قسم المختبر
7-قسم الخدج
8-قسم الاشعة و السونار
الاجهزة المستخدمة
sonicaid ,ultrasuond,ventilator, anesthesiamachin,monitor,x-ray,infant incubator
والاجهزة المختبرية و ينقسم هذه الاجهزة حسب الاقسام و غيرها الكثير بس ما اتذكر حاليا


----------



## محمد العقله (14 فبراير 2009)

سيدي الكريم هنك معايير عالميه عشان تنفذ مشروع زي كذا إبحثفي healthcare facility design and clinical eng


----------



## sh_elshnawy (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليكم على المشاركة .... انا اعرف ان الموضوع مش صغير وفعلا لا بد من دراسة Healthcare facility design . ثانيا الموضوع ده مهم لكل مهندسين الاجهزة الطبية سواء صيانه او مبيعات او clinical Engineer . فمن الافضل ان نمتلك تلك المعلومات .... فلابد من المشاركه فى المعلومات من خلال كتب او تصميمات للمستشفيات من الداخل .



اتمنى المشاركة من الجميع فى الموضوع لانه مفيد جدا


----------



## هند مصطفي محمود (10 أغسطس 2011)

ادعو الله التوفيق فكرة المشروع جميلة جدا
ضروري المستشفي تشتمل علي اجنحة مخصصة للاطفال حديثي الولادة ووحدة للعناية المركزة الخاصة بهؤلاء الاطفال
وحضانات للاطفال
وانا مهندسة الكترونيات صناعية وتحكم 
وقد تدربت ف مركز كبير ف صيانة الاجهزة الطبية
ويكون لي الشرف ف معاونة حضرتك او العمل معاك ف هذا المشروع


----------



## loveeee83 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

فكرة رائعة جدا انا جهزت مستشفي نساء و ولاده علي مستوي عال وبمواصفات عالمية طبعا التجهيز كان من الصفر يعني تصميم الغرف والاجنحة ومتابعه اعمال البناء والتجهيز الكامل للمستشفي 
1- غرفة عمليات للقيصرية الاجهزة المطلوبة(فنتليتر +تخدير+بيشنت مينوتر +نيروسيلجر+لايت سيلجرسورس+الترا ساوند )
2-الافاقة مطلوب(بيشنت مينوتر فقط طبعا ما بدي ادخل بتمديد الغازات اوكسجين +هواء+فاكيوم+سكشن)
3-التعقيم مطلوب(جهاز تعقيم حسب الطلب)
4-الحضانات مطلوب(تقريبا عدد8 طبعا مع ورمر )
5-كشك الولادة مطلوب(كرسي ولادة علي الاقل 2 +لايت سورس+جهاز سكشن)
6-غرفة ما قبل الولادة(بيشنت مينوتر بجميع البروبات )
7-غرفة ما بعد الولاده(بيشنت مينوتر عدد 2 مثل اي سي يو مصغر )
8-غرف الطبيب المناوب
ملاحظه هامة (جميع ما دكر لازم يكون في منطقة معقمة وغير مسموح لغير العاملين الدخول بها يجب وضع كونترول محكم علي الابواب )
9-عيادة خارجية(جهاز الترا ساوند فقط)
10- غرفه الحمل الخطر
11- غرف للنزلاء تقريبا عدد 1


----------



## loveeee83 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

اسف عدد 10


----------



## sanoma (18 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا موضوع مهم جدا نشكرك على طرحه وياريت نستفيد من خبراتكم


----------

